# Wer erklettert diesen Weg bei Weissenburg?



## ragazza (27. Juli 2007)

Würd mich mal interessieren,obs überhaupt jemanden gibt,der den Wurzelpfad hinauf am Südhang der alten Bürg erklettert ohne abzusteigen.Eins vorne weg-ich schaffs nicht,muss immer wieder ein Stück schieben,auch bei trockenem Wetter.
 Den vielen Spuren runterwärts nach müsste der Weg gut bekannt sein,fahr ihn auch öfters runter,die Spitzkehren sind fürs Mittelgebirge echt zackig und steil.
 Der Pfad liegt östlich des alten Siegwartskellers und südlich des alten Schneiderskeller(laut Google bei 49°1´6,33 N 11°27 38 O).
 Zum Vergleich:die Südauffahrt zum Bismarcksturm am Rohrberg ist dagegen ein Hühnerhügel .
 Na,gibts im Weissenburger Land Fahrer vor denen ich gerne meinen Hut ziehe ?


----------



## biker-wug (2. August 2007)

Wenn es der Weg ist, den ich meine, an dieser kleinen Steingedenkstätte runter, dann kenn ich ihn nur Bergab.
Aber den Bergauf, das ist schon heavy, hätte ich mal stark behauptet!!

Ciao

P.S: Bist du aus WUG??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (2. August 2007)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Wenn es der Weg ist, den ich meine, an dieser kleinen Steingedenkstätte runter, dann kenn ich ihn nur Bergab.
> Aber den Bergauf, das ist schon heavy, hätte ich mal stark behauptet!!
> 
> Ciao
> ...



Ja,das ist der Weg,den ich meine.Ich glaub wirklich bald der ist nicht befahrbar.Habs am Samstag mit 1,8 bar versucht,aber musste immer wieder absteigen und schieben.Aber ich glaub da muss man sich icht schämen.

Bin aus Emetzheim

Ciao


----------



## biker-wug (2. August 2007)

DA muss man sich absolut nicht schämen, die eine linkskehre ist schon bergab schwer zu nehmen, Bergauf schier unmöglich!!

Bin aus Ellingen, vielleicht geht ja mal was!


----------



## harry kroll (3. August 2007)

hallo leute,

ich kenne den weg nicht, aber ich würde einen kennen, der evtl. raufkommt.
heißt martin fürbacher, ehemaliger profi und dampf in den beinen sowas glaubt man nicht. außerdem ein feingefühl auf dem bike wie es seinesgleichen sucht.
tja, jetzt müßte ich ihn nur noch auf den thread aufmerksam machen. 
wieso ich glaube, daß er raufkommt. tja, es gibt im fürther stadtwald auch nee wand, die bisher nur er und einmal der luggi von rößleins radlereck raufgefahren ist. und luggi war auch exprofi, die sind sowieso alle von einer anderen welt.

ciao harry


----------



## ragazza (3. August 2007)

harry kroll schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> ich kenne den weg nicht, aber ich würde einen kennen, der evtl. raufkommt.
> heißt martin fürbacher, ehemaliger profi und dampf in den beinen sowas glaubt man nicht. außerdem ein feingefühl auf dem bike wie es seinesgleichen sucht.
> ...



Na dann bring den Martin oder den Luggi ran,ich geb dem ersten ders schafft ein Weizen aus (nächster Bierkeller sind nur 300m).


----------



## speedy_j (5. August 2007)

darf ich mir das bike aussuchen?
wenn ja, dann komm ich da, technisch gesehen, relativ easy hoch. dann müsste nur noch die kondition mitspielen.


----------



## biker-wug (5. August 2007)

Logisch, warum auch nicht.

Wenn da mal ein Versuch startet will ich auch dabei sein, wobei ich immer noch der Meinung bin, der Weg ist zum runterfahren, nicht zum rauffahren gedacht!!

Aber wenn das einer schafft, wäre schon der Hammer.

Ciao


----------



## lowfat (5. August 2007)

Die Geschichte klingt spannend. 
Wo ist das genau? Laut Google Maps ist bei den Koordinaten +49° 1' 6.33", +11° 27' 38.00" ein flaches Feld (siehe link)  Kannst Du bei Google maps mals den genauen Standort suchen und dann die URL posten?

Wäre spannend, da mal eine Session zu organisieren.


----------



## ragazza (5. August 2007)

lowfat schrieb:


> Die Geschichte klingt spannend.
> Wo ist das genau? Laut Google Maps ist bei den Koordinaten +49° 1' 6.33", +11° 27' 38.00" ein flaches Feld (siehe link)  Kannst Du bei Google maps mals den genauen Standort suchen und dann die URL posten?
> 
> Wäre spannend, da mal eine Session zu organisieren.



Sorry,hab mich bei den Koordinaten verschrieben und für nen Link bin ich zu blöd,aber hier nochmal richtig:49°01`6.33N 11°00`27.38 O müsste es so etwa sein.
Das Rad kann sich natürlich jeder wählen wie er will,die Sache wird langsam spannend.
Bin aber vom 18.8- ca 1.9. im Ausland,also vorher oder nachher.
Könnte ein Spaß werden.


----------



## ragazza (5. August 2007)

Hey lowfat

Wenn ich mir deine Bilder so anschaue glaube ich du hast das Zeug dazu


Speedy,auch deine Bilder sprechen eine deutliche Sprache,Respekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowfat (5. August 2007)

hier der link:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...11.005898&spn=0.012523,0.029182&t=h&z=15&om=1

Den kriegst Du, wenn Du die richtige Stelle in Google maps gefunden hast und "URL zu dieser Seite" anklickst.


----------



## ragazza (5. August 2007)

lowfat schrieb:


> hier der link:
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...11.005898&spn=0.012523,0.029182&t=h&z=15&om=1
> 
> Den kriegst Du, wenn Du die richtige Stelle in Google maps gefunden hast und "URL zu dieser Seite" anklickst.



Wieder was dazugelernt,danke


----------



## speedy_j (5. August 2007)

also auf meinen fotos bin ich gerade mal einmal zu sehen, auf denen von lowfat allerdings drei mal. nun die frage, wer bin ich?

muss mal schauen, wie ich lust habe und dann kann ich mal mit dem trialbike vorbei kommen. wie gesagt, technisch wird der weg damit recht einfach sein. die problematik ist dann aber die ausdauer. durch die feste und doch recht "hohe" übersetzung auf dem trialbike muss man dann doch recht viel springen. das kostet extrem körner.

wie lang ist denn der weg und wieviel höhenmeter müssen überwunden werden?


----------



## ragazza (5. August 2007)

Bin nicht gut im Schätzen,aber denke mal so 300 m lang und ca 50hm,werds mal genau ausmessen wenn ich ihn die Woche mal runterfahr,Höhenmesser hab ich und der Tacho geht in 10m-Schritten.
Biker-Wug,du kennst ihn auch.Was meinst du wie lang der Weg ist?


----------



## biker-wug (6. August 2007)

Gute Frage, schätze auch so die 300m wie du. Aber wenn es zeitlich klappt, fahr ich ihn die Woche mal, dann schau ich genau nach!!


----------



## biker-wug (6. August 2007)

Also, hab ihn jetzt mal von oben nach unten angeschaut, sind ab dem linksabzweig oben bis runter 42hm und ca. 230m.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (6. August 2007)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Also, hab ihn jetzt mal von oben nach unten angeschaut, sind ab dem linksabzweig oben bis runter 42hm und ca. 230m.



Also in nüchternen Zahlen betrachtet hört sich das ja ziemlich locker an.Die Realität schaut anders aus.Aber die Trial-Freaks schaffen das.Das Weizen geb ich gern aus.


----------



## speedy_j (6. August 2007)

18% durchschnittliche steigung sind schon ganz ordentlich zum hochfahren wenn es verblockt zugeht. na ja, solange zwischendurch ein paar standplätze zum erholen vorhanden sind, dann geht das schon mit dem trialbike.
wenn zuschauer dabei sein sollen, dann geht es erst ende september. 

kann ich dann statt dem weizen auch ne warme milch mit honig haben? trink nämlich kein alkohol.


----------



## orchknurz (7. August 2007)

speedy_j schrieb:


> darf ich mir das bike aussuchen?
> wenn ja, dann komm ich da, technisch gesehen, relativ easy hoch. dann müsste nur noch die kondition mitspielen.



jaja wennst dein kleines bike ohne fahrersitz nimmst bestimmt


----------



## biker-wug (7. August 2007)

Ende September wäre spitze, kannst auch ziemlich in der Nähe parken, dann brauchst das Trial Bike nicht so weit schieben, fahren.

AntiAlk geht mit sicherheit auch, aber das muß ragazza entscheiden.


----------



## harry kroll (8. August 2007)

hallo zusammen,

habe martin erwischt. werden mal von nürnberg  anreisen. mal schauen, vielleicht klappt es schon am wochenende. 

oder ihr macht ein kleines uphill event. habe ich auch schon mal im fürhter stadtwald gemacht. war ein super spektakel. leider hatten wir 30 cm neuschnee. da haben wir das alles etwas anders gemacht. 

und martin versucht raufzufahren, und nicht raufzuhupfen, denn dann ist das kein problem. die trialfahrer fahren ja ganz andere sachen. 

also rührt euch mal.

ciao harry


----------



## biker-wug (8. August 2007)

Also dieses WE geht von meiner Seite her, definitiv nicht, bin da in Oberaudorf.

Evtl. die Woche drauf Sonntag, muss aber erst schauen wie ich arbeiten muß.

@ ragazza, wie sieht es bei dir so aus?


----------



## ragazza (8. August 2007)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Also dieses WE geht von meiner Seite her, definitiv nicht, bin da in Oberaudorf.
> 
> Evtl. die Woche drauf Sonntag, muss aber erst schauen wie ich arbeiten muß.
> 
> @ ragazza, wie sieht es bei dir so aus?



Bin ab 18.8 biken in Austria bis ca 1.9.,mir wäre also der September wesentlich lieber als jetzt noch,ausserdem ist die Strecke jetzt so aufgeweicht,daß es wohl niemand schafft.Ab September bin ich absolut flexibel,Samstags oder Sonntags,jederzeit gern.
Das mit der warmen Milch geht natürlich klar,sofern das die bescheidene Weissenburger Gastronomie hergibt.
Ich schmeiss jetzt einfach mal den Sonntag 16.9.07 in den Raum,nur mal als Vorschlag.Ne kleine Session ist natürlich immer schön,werds ein wenig publik machen,aber da wir da evtl gegen irgendein Gesetz verstossen auch nur im kleinen Rahmen.Oder ist das Befahren von schmalen Wanderwegen in Bayern erlaubt?Ich werd nicht lange fragen....


----------



## norman68 (8. August 2007)

ragazza schrieb:


> Schnipp
> 
> .Ne kleine Session ist natürlich immer schön,werds ein wenig publik machen,aber da wir da evtl gegen irgendein Gesetz verstossen auch nur im kleinen Rahmen.Oder ist das Befahren von schmalen Wanderwegen in Bayern erlaubt?Ich werd nicht lange fragen....



So weit ich weis gibt es die 2m Regelung nicht im Freistaat  

Ciao Norman


----------



## ragazza (8. August 2007)

norman68 schrieb:


> So weit ich weis gibt es die 2m Regelung nicht im Freistaat
> 
> Ciao Norman



Deswegen ist der Freistaat ein Freistaat ??!!


----------



## harry kroll (9. August 2007)

hallo zusammen,

es gibt da noch jemanden der da raufkommen könnte. www.singlespeeder.de
das ist der marcel hahn. der hat auch richtig dampf in den beinen. hat auch schon bei uphill rennen mitgemacht. schreibt doch einfach auf seiner homepage. vielleicht kommt er. 16.09.07 wäre ein guter termin. will das keiner
von euch ein wenig organisieren. ich kann das nicht, ich komme aus nürnberg. wenn mich irgendwer was fragt, wo das ist, wo man übernachten kann, wo man was essen kann. ich könnte darauf nicht antworten. ich käme echt nur um zu sehen ob martin da rauf kommt.

ciao harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (9. August 2007)

Am 16.09. könnte ich auch eingeschränkt, hab da Nachtdienst, sprich ich könnte tagsüber locker mal vorbeischauen, aber eben nicht den ganzen Tag.

In Sachen Organisieren ist das in Weißenburg nicht so kompliziert, soviel Varianten gibt es nicht, wo man essen kann.

Wen einer wirklich übernachten will, kann man mal schauen was sich anbietet, wobei für N/Fü/Er übernachten unrentabel ist, da ist man in einer Stunde daheim.


----------



## speedy_j (9. August 2007)

@harry
mach mal nicht so einen wind. einfach hinfahren, probieren und dann wieder heimfahren. da brauch ich nix organisieren. 16.9. bin ich eh nicht da.


----------



## harry kroll (9. August 2007)

16.09.07 ist doch rund um die nürnberger altstadt, da können aus nürnberg mehrere leute nicht. mist, andere termin bitte.

ciao harry


----------



## biker-wug (9. August 2007)

Also im August geht bei mir WE mäßig nix mehr, eins bin ich in Oberaudorf, den Rest arbeiten. 
1. WE im September ist meine Hochzeit, auch schlechter Termin.
2. WE im September bin ich entweder noch im Urlaub oder in Kipfenberg beim Day of Bike
3. Rund um die Nürnberger Altstadt
4. WE, also Samstag 23. oder Sonntag 24.09. wäre bei mir nicht schlecht, hab ich auch voraussichtlich frei!!


----------



## ragazza (9. August 2007)

23.9 oder 24.9. ist für mich auch ok,wenn jemand wirklich von weit herkommt kann ich zu Hause auch Schlafplätze anbieten,kann nur nicht kochen,zumindest nicht gut.Aber denke es sind wohl alle aus Grossraum Franken.
Hab mir halt gedacht man trifft sich,fährt den Weg ab,wer will kann sich dann noch ner Runde durch die Weissenburger Wälder anscließen oder wir gehen gleich eins trinken und nach  3 Std ists auch schon wieder vorbei.Da braucht man nicht groß organisieren,kann aber trotzdem jederzeit helfen.
Hallo Biker-Wug,was ist das für eine Veranstaltung in Kipfenberg,der Ort liegt ab und zu auf meiner Rennradrunde.?


----------

